# How to make an Airgun pellet mold from pliers



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

This seemed like something that would come in handy if you rely on a pellet rifle for survival.

I will let you follow the link to get the "how to".

http://www.instructables.com/id/airgun-pellet-mold-from-cheap-pliers/










Materials.

1) pliers

2) 2pcs. dill bits ( 1 smaller than the cal. and the other the same as cal.)

3) vice or vice grip

4) drill


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Cool! Wonder how well it works?


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Good idea. For those of you who don't know, if you want to download the off version of whatever projects off of instructables you need to pay a monthly subscription.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> This seemed like something that would come in handy if you rely on a pellet rifle for survival.
> 
> I will let you follow the link to get the "how to".
> 
> ...


Cool!
Danial Boone had one of those.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

When I was a kid I lived with a daisy 880. I would be a lucky man if I was ever half as good with any other rifle as I was with that old BB gun! Could consistently hit a 55 gal drum at 300 yards, shot high flying crows and even used to shoot carpenter bees out of the air. Have debated getting one for a long time but I know it will never be the same. For survival purposes though I think an air rifle would be a good idea, as far as numbers that 880 spilled more blood than any rifle or shotgun I got, obviously not by weight though!


----------

